# took the hook on a ipb 14



## basscat114 (Aug 9, 2012)

i put a order in last week on a IPB 14. this is my first micro (never even been in one) and i'm going to rig it out myself just for the fun of it. i have never had a micro so this is going to be all new to me. the motors i'm looking into for this little guy are a new yamaha 20/25, would love to no real world numbers if anyone has any on a 20vs25. going to put a Lowrance x28 i have laying around on it and a trolling motor. going to wait and see the new Xi5 form mg or a mk sp if i don't like it or want to wait on the mg to come out. in a few months will add a powerpole but that's about all im thinking. i live in Texas and with this little boat 100% of my fishing will be on the bow with the trolling motor so i wasn't going to put a poling tower but do you think i should anyway for resale down the road? and i have read that a few guys like to stand up and lean on the tower to dive? but as i said this is new to me, so any and everything you guys think or come up with will be vary helpful on doing it right the first time... i'm just not used to worrying about saving weight to not hurt draft and performance of the rig.


----------



## jldriver (Feb 11, 2013)

20 vs 25...don't have performance comparisons to share, but my 20hp pushes my IPB 14' at 25mph. If you want more speed, you'll probably benefit from the additional hp. Also, don't forget that weight is supremely important, so adding that additional hp will add additional weight on the transom and my boat is already fairly low in the back with the 20hp, me, battery and gas tank.

Trolling motor...I have a 48" shaft (smallest offered in the model I chose) which is more than enough...you could definitely get away with shorter. 55lbs of thrust is ample power in my opinion.

Power Pole...I have the poor man's power pole (http://www.stickitanchorpins.com/) for savings in both weight and cost, I would recommend looking into them...

Poling platform...I love mine and I haven't even used it to pole yet. I stand on it sometimes to scan the water while I steer the trolling motor by remote...but mostly I just like sitting on it while I'm fishing (I don't drive from the platform though) and I really like having the vertical rod holders on it to get the rods out of the way.

Best of luck with it! They're great boats for the money...


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

No help here on the 20 vs 25, but I can tell you that the weight you put in the boat and the distribution of said weight is absolutely paramount. On my IPB 14, I have a 15 hp 2 stoke Mercury, weighing in at 79 pounds. With the poling platform, gear, 48qt cooler, me (180) and the wife (130), 5 gals of fuel and battery, I squeezed a top speed of 24 (and change) mph and cruised comfortably at 20. The prop is a 9 pitch stainless Solas. If you are able to find an early/mid 2000s 2 stroke and don't mind the noise, that'll be your best power-to-weight ratio option for this micro in my opinion. But that said, the guys running the 4 stroke 20s seem to me pretty darn happy.

Figure a way to mount the battery in the front, and try to keep weight mid/forward in the skiff. Also, depending on the engine you choose, a bob's jack plate or TH marine mini-jacker could help you out. I have a TH marine one on the way and will report my findings on it hopefully next weekend.

I also use the anchor pin system, and have anchor pins and pin mounts from www.anytide.com - Pat is the man to talk to over there and can fix you up with all kinds of custom stuff. Good luck and post up with what you decide!


----------



## tsmithf33 (Jun 10, 2013)

I would stick with the 20. Even though the 25 is only around 60 pounds heavier it will make a difference. 

InTheWeeds and I were cruising in the mid 20's and we probably had around 500lbs on the boat with the two of us plus fuel battery and cooler. I know that sounds kind of slow but it is plenty fast for that hull. 

With mine, im going with a light weight Mariner 15 for awhile then going to the suzuki or yamaha 20hp 4 stroke just for dependability over the Mariner. 

What color did you end up getting?


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

> InTheWeeds and I were cruising in the mid 20's and we probably had around 500lbs on the boat with the two of us plus fuel battery and cooler. I know that sounds kind of slow but it is plenty fast for that hull.
> 
> With mine, im going with a light weight Mariner 15 for awhile ....


You got that kinda speed with the 15 mariner? If so, what prop are you running?

OP, let us know what you decide and what kinda numbers you get!


----------



## jldriver (Feb 11, 2013)

Those numbers were with my 20 HP Suzuki...not the 15 Mariner.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

> Those numbers were with my 20 HP Suzuki...not the 15 Mariner.


Roger that. Appreciate the response. I am still debating on weather or not to hang a 25 Merc 2 stroke on mine. I know it would rip, but I would not be crazy about the extra 35-40 lbs......


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > Those numbers were with my 20 HP Suzuki...not the 15 Mariner.
> 
> 
> Roger that.  Appreciate the response.  I am still debating on weather or not to hang a 25 Merc 2 stroke on mine.  I know it would rip, but I would not be crazy about the extra 35-40 lbs......


Merc 25 2s weighs the same as suzuki 20hp 4s


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Merc 25 2s weighs the same as suzuki 20hp 4s.....Cool.

Good to know. Thanks for that info!


----------



## basscat114 (Aug 9, 2012)

i have twin 10 blades on both my bay and bass boat and im used to them being there, so i would feel wired with out the pp. but do you guys think it would be better to put a bobs stand jack plate or a trim plate. since this isn't a performance boat i can see more gains with the trim.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

> i have twin 10 blades on both my bay and bass boat and im used to them being there, so i would feel wired with out the pp. but do you guys think it would be better to put a bobs stand jack plate or a trim plate. since this isn't a performance boat i can see more gains with the trim.



I hope to put my TH marine mini-jacker plate on my boat today or tomorrow and will report back on my findings. I have seen a couple of these with either the bobs plate or similar, so it can't be all bad.......


----------



## kjski16 (May 2, 2013)

I just picked up a new one about a month ago and put a new Suzuki 20 hp on it. With a tm, battery, two guys, and cooler it does 25 on the gps. I really have been impressed with the Suzuki so far. Light, fast, and runs quiet


----------



## basscat114 (Aug 9, 2012)

well i drove from galveston tx all the way to ipb shop and back home . i left monday night and got home at 6 this morning. was a long and boring trip but ill try and post a pic later turned out good and its going to get a 25 yam or etec depending on best deal


----------



## jldriver (Feb 11, 2013)

> well i drove from galveston tx all the way to ipb shop and back home . i left monday night and got home at 6 this morning. was a long and boring trip but ill try and post a pic later turned out good and its going to get a 25 yam or etec depending on best deal


Sounds like a LONG trip...congrats though! Will be anxious to hear how it performs with a 25!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeeeesh that's a helluva ride BP! Just made the journey from Houston to Jupiter in two days, that was bad enough.

Glad you made it safely, look forward to the fishing reports!


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

I have a 25 sea pro 2 stroke on mine and it runs 33 mph with stock prop.Cruise at 28 mph.Love my motor.Great on fuel also at 10.- miles per gallon.70 miles with 6 gallons.Its really a 30 hp though cause on these tohatsu ( merc sea pro)you just change the intake gasket and that's all.If you can get a tohatsu you will love it.Very simple motors and very tuff.Lots of stainless components inside also.


----------



## basscat114 (Aug 9, 2012)

found a good deal on a new 2011 yamaha 25 so its being shipped from florida to texas and by then i will just about have the boat ready. all ready put in the battery trays, battery charger, gas tank, bilge pump and nav lights. depending on a deal i might be putting a 80 minn kota only because the price is just to good to pass up but im betting ill be buying a 55 and a bobs mini standard jack plate. i was thinking about getting a drop in storage bin with lid and turning it into a bait well but i never really use shrimp so im still thinking about it.


----------



## basscat114 (Aug 9, 2012)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=5195410#post5195410

a few pics of the boat and some of what i have done still waiting on the motor and trolling motor


----------



## tsmithf33 (Jun 10, 2013)

Can you post some more pics and some information about your GPS and how you mounted it. Thanks !


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> a few pics of the boat and some of what i have done still waiting on the motor and trolling motor


The new boat looks great!


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

> Can you post some more pics and some information about your GPS and how you mounted it. Thanks !


I have an old Garmin GPS Map 176 from back in my gheenoe days that I mounted the same way. Starboard side front edge of the rear deck on a swivel/adjustable angle mount.....literally the same way as in the pics. The map176 is much smaller than the one pictured, but I can still see it well and that is an awesome spot, IMO.

Doing a battery tray up front and still fine tuning some of the little things. I have also toyed with a permanent livewell- cutting in a deck hatch and plumbing a tub in the rear center deck area, but cannot quite justify it for how little live bait I throw........


----------



## basscat114 (Aug 9, 2012)

sorry it took me so long to answer you but on the gps i used a small ram mount and just mounted it to the lip on the back deck but i put a pic of it with the motor hung on it on the 2cool link for you guys that didnt see it yet and the boat is done and i have about a hour on the motor, after about 2 more hours ill play with props


----------



## basscat114 (Aug 9, 2012)

What pitch stainless prop do you guys think I sould put on the boat to start with I'm guessing the 10 is to small


----------

